
Traveling to the world's least-visited countries - jbkavungal
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/least-visited-countries-travel/index.html
======
SeanLuke
This is nonsense. San Marino is almost entirely dependent on tourism from
Italy, and is very, very heavily trafficked. This list seems to be based on
some arbitrary absolute value and not on rate.

~~~
laken
Similarly, I noticed at least 3 of these are US territories, and are heavily
traveled to by Americans, though that may cause the "foreign visitors" to be
quite low.

------
client4
While the CNN list feels somewhat variable, I'd highly recommend visiting
countries that aren't on any "top destination" lists. I just got back from a
trip that included Kyiv and Minsk, and I'd have to say that Minsk in
particular exceeded any expectations I had. Clean, beautiful, a feeling of
safety in the downtown, and plenty of sights (and alcoholic beverages) made
for a great visit.

~~~
growtofill
Arguably May is the best time of the year to visit Kyiv. This chestnut bloom!

------
bryanlarsen
population of Anguilla: 14,764; 2017 tourist total from article: 68,000

Using absolute numbers for this sort of list doesn't work.

------
kristopolous
it's just a list of the smallest countries with lowest populations masking as
if it's a different kind of data.

What utter crap.

------
somada141
+1 for Vanuatu and specifically the volcano mentioned in the article in Tanna.
Absolutely phenomenal experience in an almost entirely undeveloped island. We
spent 3 days in a tree-house handmade by our local host facing the volcano
(think of sleeping and seeing lava chunks flying in the night sky from your
window). Also you can literally walk up to the caldera and watch for hours
while the volcano is erupting and molten rocks are falling a few meters from
your head. Absolutely mind-blowing.

------
Apocryphon
So these are all remote islands, microstates, two west African countries and
one east African countries that all have U.S. State Dept. travel warnings, and
Moldova.

~~~
dmitriid
As a Moldovan citizen: There's _nothing_ [1] to see in Moldova (even if you
get a good local guide [2], and are willing to travel to the country side and
outside the capital).

Watch Eurotrip instead, and you'll get an accurate depiction of a yet another
poor post-Soviet East European country.

[1] Well, there's something to see, obviously, but you need to know exactly
what, and where, and it will be overwhelmed by, well, how poor, bad and shoddy
everything else is.

[2] If you _are_ going, ask Azbuca Travel on Facebook, they specialise in
local tours. Sorry for advertisement :D

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>From civil war to Ebola outbreaks, this west African country has faced hard
knocks in recent decades

Sometimes countries are not visited a lot for good reasons. Hemorrhagic fever
outbreaks seem like a very good reason.

------
eu
It reminds me of this guy:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wnDxHTaeNX0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wnDxHTaeNX0)

~~~
781
Not sure how to feel about it. Goes to a poor country, complains that it's
poor.

~~~
Accacin
Yeah, I thought that at the beginning but he makes a point at the end saying
corrupt politicians have messed up the country and fled leaving the people to
deal with it.

I don't think he's trying to insult the country, just saying how it is. I
think he speaks fluent Russian so must have at least some interest in this
part of the world.

------
rozim
I expected to see some countries in NE S. America like Guyana and Suriname.

~~~
forinti
I expected Uzbekistan and maybe Georgia and Armenia.

I became fascinated with these places after watching their Lonely Planet
guides in the 1990s. But they are so far away!

